# Pushing along....



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Happy New Year my thyroid friends. Hope you all had a wonderful holiday and had many things to celebrate.
I had my second endo appointment- she asked me what I wanted to do- gave me the option to switch to armour. I have not switched for fear that I may feel worse than I already do- wanted to wait for the holidays to end. I am thinking maybe I need to push for rheumatologist. I am soo tired. I feel completely run down.......I had to let things go because I have nothing to give. My mom came and she is so worried which kind of makes me feel validated strangely. The exhaustion has become debilitating and I cannot get reprieve no matter what I do. Joint pain is also very painful. Endo tested only thyroid panels and ana. Ana was positive (low) my wbc count low, lymph count in blood low, And frankly my thyroid was beautiful.....she said something's brewing but numbers on ana just aren't high enough to persue. My eyes are so bloodshot- and there have been moments where I have pushed so hard I literally feel like if I lie down I may just not wake up.....I refuse to stop my life for this sickness but this cannot be what my life is, what is wrong with me? Why is this happening? I am not even 40 yet and I feel old... Also have unexplained weight loss.. '5'5 medium frame 115lbs. I was coming in around 123 so not much but it is smaller than I've been for awhile! Had to pull out some clothes I had put in the donation pile! I have also experienced hand and foot tingling-like poor circulation and annoying headaches.......that are just painful enough to annoy you...And as always the lymph nodes in neck are still swollen-a few more have surfaced....Any of your thought would be great and as always thank you. I am grateful to have your support!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

proud-armywife said:


> Happy New Year my thyroid friends. Hope you all had a wonderful holiday and had many things to celebrate.
> I had my second endo appointment- she asked me what I wanted to do- gave me the option to switch to armour. I have not switched for fear that I may feel worse than I already do- wanted to wait for the holidays to end. I am thinking maybe I need to push for rheumatologist. I am soo tired. I feel completely run down.......I had to let things go because I have nothing to give. My mom came and she is so worried which kind of makes me feel validated strangely. The exhaustion has become debilitating and I cannot get reprieve no matter what I do. Joint pain is also very painful. Endo tested only thyroid panels and ana. Ana was positive (low) my wbc count low, lymph count in blood low, And frankly my thyroid was beautiful.....she said something's brewing but numbers on ana just aren't high enough to persue. My eyes are so bloodshot- and there have been moments where I have pushed so hard I literally feel like if I lie down I may just not wake up.....I refuse to stop my life for this sickness but this cannot be what my life is, what is wrong with me? Why is this happening? I am not even 40 yet and I feel old... Also have unexplained weight loss.. '5'5 medium frame 115lbs. I was coming in around 123 so not much but it is smaller than I've been for awhile! Had to pull out some clothes I had put in the donation pile! I have also experienced hand and foot tingling-like poor circulation and annoying headaches.......that are just painful enough to annoy you...And as always the lymph nodes in neck are still swollen-a few more have surfaced....Any of your thought would be great and as always thank you. I am grateful to have your support!


As of August, your Ferritin looks decent. Have you not had TSH, FT3 and FT4 done since then?

I cannot remember if you had an ultra-sound of the thyroid or not. Have you?

Worried for you!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree that your thyroid numbers look pretty good, fortunately or unfortunately.

Seeing a rheumatologist is a good idea - he/she will likely look at things from a different perspective.

I admit I don't know much about parathyroids, but your comment about tingling hands and feet makes me wonder if perhaps your parathyroids are not helping you properly process calcium. Those of us who have had a thyroidectomy were all closely monitored for a few days after surgery to make sure our calcium levels were good (and our parathyroids were working), and low calcium levels produce the kind of tingling you may be describing.

I wish I had more insignts to share...

:hugs:


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Have not had an ultrasound. I did have numbers checked since aug- but I do not have them she said they looked great. I think she would be open to allowing me to have one, I actually had referral for dec but honestly I am having a hard time with my everyday things getting ready to see doc and driving out there is a lot for me plus my kids and workload here. It seems silly saying that out loud but I am just sooo tired. no fever either...... getting on computer has been a chore. I decided today to just sit still-lay on the couch get phone calls done and figure out a plan...... thanks for responses


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Army wife--

I'm glad the thyroid seems to be stabilizing, but sorry that doesn't mean relief in your symptoms.

I know it's hard to sign on for another doctor appointment, especially since it's hard to be optimistic that the new one will offer any real answer, still I like the point that an RA might have a different perspective, more insight into what might be happening and that's really what you need right now.

Take care of yourself as best you can. It's worth it to be generous with yourself and rest as you need to (you seem to be a person that drives through a lot of fatigue and pain in order to keep your family up and running). Sometimes being active is a great distraction from ailments and sometimes keeping busy just further breaks the body down. Be patient and observant and get all test results, since you also need to be a bit of a medical detective...


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

proud-armywife, I'm forgetting, have you had your adrenals checked? Sometimes adrenal issues can cause some of the symptoms you're mentioning. Hang in there!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh please, I've got 20+ years worth of detailed labs and not ONCE has my ANA been abnormal.

And guess what: I have about half a dozen arthritic autoimmune diseases [other than thyroid-related].

This is why you need to see a rheumatologist: a rheumatologist specializes in HIS field. He knows SOOOOO more more about HIS field than the GP's and Internists and Endo's.....

So just make an appointment.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

(((HUGS))) 
I feel like I know where you are coming from. I found out I was a celiac and thought, "Great, now I know what is wrong," But I didn't feel much better. Then I a month later I found out about Hashi's and once again thought, "Great, that's the problem," but I'm not really getting better.

I too have a lot of fatigue where I find myself yawning and sighing all day. My joint get so sore it's hard to brush my hair nevermind do things with the kids or vacuum. I have had a mildly positive ANA (1:160 and 1:80) but have no idea if it's from celiac, hashi's or something else like lupus or UCTD.... I suspect it must be but I can't seem to get into a rheumy (waiting 4+months now).

I ditto what the others said, get into a rheumy. Hopefully they can help you out. In the mean time, I wish you the best and hope you find some relief soon.


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for all of your encouragement. I always feel better about pushing when I have your opinions- I have found lately especially that I do not have control of my body anymore-my body controls me..... I hope that I can get to the bottom of this and your help always gives me hope I will! Grateful to you all!:hugs:


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It sucks to have your body and illness control your every waking minute, but I'm confident you'll find answers soon and get back to living life the way you want to. I think if you can push yourself to find a rheumy soon, you'll be on the right track.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I would be very interested in ur results if u persued rhuemy.

After being diagnosed with hashis and starting treatment my fatigue got worse day by day. My joint pain was so intense i couldn't open my babys bottle lid most days! Turns out i also have palindromic arthritis which has no treatment but it doesn't damage ur joints like other athritic illnesses.

Better to be safe than sorry; if its not some sort of RA then atleast ur on ur way to finding out. 
Also get ur adreanals checked. ALOT if not most of the symptoms for thyroid, RA and adrenal fatigue are the same and many people get mis diagnosed .

good luck.


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks mouthy! Love the name  I had my adrenals tested last year and at the time they tested ok. It was a cortisol blood draw. It was done in the am and surprisingly my test came out pretty high. The cortisol reading was the highest number within normal range....... But I will keep this in mind. Lupus has been loosely thrown around but my ana test was not high enough for a formal diagnoses. My low lymph in blood I think was what flagged it along with symptoms.... either way you cut it, I would feel sooo relieved to have a formal diagnosis and not feel crazy! Thanks again!


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Are u being closely watched for Lupus?? APPARENTLY there is a link between Lupus and thyroid medication.... im not sure how true this is tho!! 
im being monitored for Lupus and antiphospholipid syndrome because of multiple miscarriages. These also share alot of the same symptoms. Just a thought.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh and i was diagnosed from a blood draw of my cortisol... numbers should have been in the 450 range, mine was 36. Then i had a stimulation test as a formal diagnosis.


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

I wouldn't call it "watched" for Lupus. I am not being monitored. However, I have been told I should be monitored closely to watch the ana numbers because it might be lupus. I do not have a doctor that has identified what the problem is..... It is very frustrating. my doc tends to blame my symptoms on depression, it is a common response when I explain my exhaustion. That is a story in itself!!! My cortisol reading was 241 in the morning. That is the highest number in normal range.... make sense? No idea why it was so high -she did say it was very high and she was a little concerned. But it was never brought up or checked again. I don't know what any of this means but it has to be able to be put together and figured out right? I feel like nancy drew trying to get to the bottom of this!!!! LOL


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

High cortisol can cause exhaustion and feeling crappy, not sure how u mend something like that tho??

Ever thought about ur pituatry gland?? I think its called cushings disease when ur pituatry sends too much stimulands to ur adrenals to produce cortisol when its not needed. Have a look at some of the symptoms that come with it, aches/pains ect


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

I will mention all this at my next appointment. I have one scheduled for beginning of next week. I hope it goes well. Of course the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results..... so does that make me insane? LOL Is there a medication they can give you for exhaustion? Thanks again for the info-


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

If there is a medical reason causing fatigue they will treat that which could possibly help ur fatigue, no medication to treat fatigue tho...... unfortunately!

Life would be boring if we weren't just that little bit insane


----------

